# Karyotype test & Thrombophilia screen



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

After 4 failed transfers the hospital have tested me for the above. 

Has anyone had these before? She also mentioned a drug called Clexane for our next cycle.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Josie. After two miscarriages I was tested for clotting disorders (thrombophillia) amongst other things. I came back as Lupus Anticoagulant positive (Antiphospholipid Syndrome) which causes micro clots & therefore m/cs. Clexane is a low molecular weight heparin which is used to thin the blood or prevent small clots from forming. It is an injection, which whilst not fun is actually no big deal. I was on it for the whole of my first cycle, and safely delivered my DD. I had to continue it for 6wks post delivery. I am on it again now & will continue again until 6wks after. It is often used prophylactically, for a shorter period, where people may not be tested as it is considered to help with blood flow to the uterus. 
Regarding karyotyping, there can often be fertility issues with translocations in people's chromosomes, which may not be a problem in the person (balanced) but may cause a problem in gametes (eggs or sperm) as they could become unbalanced, creating a nonviable embryo. This is quite a simplification but hopefully gives you an idea. They will produce a 'map' of your chromosomes & your partners to check they are all normal. 
Hope some of this helps  
xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks bundles, that's really helpful. 

If something comes up with Karyotype is there something that can be done? 

Blood clotting one you would just take Clexane? x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

I have to take baby aspirin too, not sure if other issues would require different treatment but I doubt it.
Re karyotyping it really depends on what shows up. If its something that could occur a percentage of the time (eg 1 in 4 or 1 in 2) there may be embryo testing available, although its been so long since I've had dealings with this type of genetics that I'm quite rusty. PGD is done for common chromosomal abnormalities but I'm not sure if this would be applicable here. I'm on mobile so can't google. An obvious alternative is to use donor egg or sperm depending on what the issue was. 
xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

See if anything comes up with the tests, won't know till February x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Gosh that's a long wait   I know karyotyping isn't quick but that's still a long time. Do let us know though   
xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah it's ages. NHS are doing it free so I can't really do/say much x


----------

